# Maryland Teenager Banned from Graduation Due to Pregnancy



## Wylsacom (Apr 20, 2021)

This is so very wrong!


----------



## bobnajera (Apr 22, 2021)

Wylsacom said:


> This is so very wrong!


Agree, this is not acceptable! Where is her family? They need to support her!


----------



## Balerenes (Apr 19, 2021)

bobnajera said:


> Agree, this is not acceptable! Where is her family? They need to support her!


Guys, where have you been in 2017? It was 4 years ago, now it's time to chill. It is very said that this girl had to go through this, education is for everybody. She was about to become a mom; she needed and still needs access to education more than others, as she has to raise a kid! Anyways, nothing surprises me anymore. My son graduated 2 years ago, the school has picked up a company that organized this event ( I guess it was this one Graduation Attire: Graduation Gowns, Hats and Accessories | Evess ) and there have been 2 or 3 families who could not afford to pay for the services, and the kids thought that they would not be attending the ceremony. But the school and the company agreed to discount for them. Everyone has the right to participate in the graduation!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Is this a private school? They make the rules!


----------

